# Radio Squeal



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

I've read about various radio problems, but not this particular one: On AM radio, I occasionally get a squeal noise out of the speakers that changes in pitch. The noise is always high pitched, but it starts low then slowly builds up to a louder high pitch noise, then it goes down and back up. It happens mostly on only one station and it does not always do it. It goes away if I change stations, but it comes back if I change back to the original station. Other than that I get good reception. It's the standard stereo. Anyone know the most likely cause?


----------

